# Need help! Who made this bow?



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

This one is a stumper for me. Cannot find one like it. The bow has turnbuckles,sideplates,S-hooks on uncoated cables,maple/walnut riser. No identification what-so-ever. No serial number. Has Jennings and Allen features but clearly not either. I do not believe it to be homemade. Oregon origin. Early probably pre-patent. (1970) What do you think? Thanks Dan


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i have seen one just like that and the guy was gonna draw it back LOL I ducked behind counter LMAO thats nice but i dont know who its from but i bet 70s also


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

2010 Mathews/McPherson ???  :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

BowKil said:


> 2010 Mathews/McPherson ???  :darkbeer: :wink:


Mabye.I'll guess its a prototype to the 400 fps 2010 PSE Y Force.


----------



## tm hunter (Nov 23, 2008)

Ha Dan Ihave one kind a like that one its a herders. Google herders Inc. and it will tell you about it.:thumbs_up


----------



## Raineman71 (Jan 24, 2009)

That is the bow Frankenstein used...??

That looks like some kind of mock up or pre-prototype. Perhaps from when the early compound designers were just figuring out the geometry of them. I see several influences. Allen for sure, but it also has some Browning traits (not sure who they had designing before some of their Drake stuff). The mid limb pulley, and the tip axle overlays. Hideous looking riser and brackets, so it looks to have some Herters as well.

Ugly for sure. Probably some drunk guy playing a joke.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

hi dan ,hmm that would work with the turn buckle system i have seen it on other compounds,the grahm king george had turn buckles,the rigid target model had them,but the side plates?, and the limb ends?,the handle?could be a prototype.


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

looks like a bear or jennings , I don't think those side plates are factory , maybe somebody @ one time tried to modify it ....... is there any markings of any kind on the bow ?


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

I heard of limbs splitting but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## reignman (Aug 6, 2006)

It is an early Jennings.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

reignman said:


> It is an early Jennings.










I have some of the earliest Jennings and this bow has to many differences to be in line with an early Jennings. Here is what I have concluded and it is a mix of logic and mostly guess. A company called "Bingham Archery" of Utah was making compound and recurve take-down bow "kits" as well as finished ones. They were right in there with the early "compound boys" like Allen and Jennings. Bingham bows looked very much like Jennings with some subtle differences. I think this bow was a "kit" bow from Bingham archery because it has the blend of professional components with a home-made look. I have included a pic of the back side of the receiver where the turn buckles ride in a pocket. There is a cut-out for a left-hand version if one wanted to make it a lefty. I cannot figure out why this pocket would be cut if it was not for the ability to go left or right. Early Bingham Archery kit bow. For what it is worth. Dan


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

It's a stumper for sure. Looks like a hodgepodge of features from quite a few different very early compounds. In order to be an Allen, it would have to fall between early prototypes and later production models and doesn't have features I think they shared in common (though it's been awhile since I looked over a prototype).


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

RealDakota said:


> It's a stumper for sure. Looks like a hodgepodge of features from quite a few different very early compounds. In order to be an Allen, it would have to fall between early prototypes and later production models and doesn't have features I think they shared in common (though it's been awhile since I looked over a prototype).


I have never seen an Allen that had flush mounted screws on the side plates. Allen always (as far back to his proto-types) used a bolt,star washer and a nut entirely through the riser. Also, Allen always had a bushing through the limb and not a rocker under the limb. This is like a Jennings with the rocker. I do not know that Jennings or Allen ever used turnbukles either. This bow has a crude idler pulley that resembles the forth generation Jennings model. I would think Jennings would have stayed with this pulley if it would have been thought of early on. Thanks Dan


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Dan Dintaman said:


> I have never seen an Allen that had flush mounted screws on the side plates. Allen always (as far back to his proto-types) used a bolt,star washer and a nut entirely through the riser. Also, Allen always had a bushing through the limb and not a rocker under the limb. This is like a Jennings with the rocker. I do not know that Jennings or Allen ever used turnbukles either. This bow has a crude idler pulley that resembles the forth generation Jennings model. I would think Jennings would have stayed with this pulley if it would have been thought of early on. Thanks Dan


As much as I have tried to learn about the Allen bows, I never say never. Still, I'm as sure as you that it isn't an Allen. The shared features I have in mind predate sideplates and the bolt--star washer--nut arrangement.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I can state more of what it is not than what it is or might be or what parts it may be compiled from.

Jennings never, ever made any limbs that primitive. Neither did PSE, Carrolls, or Spartan.

Jennings never made any sideplates like that.

PSE was the first with turnbuckles (1974) but they are not PSE turnbuckles.

I do not think Allen ever made any bows with split limb tips.

Herters did build some primitive bows in those days, though.

Something does look familiar about those limb tip pillow blocks, but I cannot place it.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

FS560 said:


> I can state more of what it is not than what it is or might be or what parts it may be compiled from.
> 
> Jennings never, ever made any limbs that primitive. Neither did PSE, Carrolls, or Spartan.
> 
> ...


1. allen did make limbs with split tips,see the allen pictures
2. allen and jennings made limbs similar to these.see allen,and jennings pictures.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

BowKil said:


> 2010 Mathews/McPherson ???  :darkbeer: :wink:


Now that right theres funny


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

TWO SWITCHBACKS said:


> 1. allen did make limbs with split tips,see the allen pictures
> 2. allen and jennings made limbs similar to these.see allen,and jennings pictures.



Ok, you are right about Allen making limbs with split tips.

When I said that Jennings never made limbs that primitive, I was not talking about limb type, I was talking about quality of design and manufacture. Maybe I should have said that Jennings never made any limbs that crummy.


----------



## WA3D'R (Jan 25, 2008)

I have seen a bow quite similar to that before in my shop that said Ben Pearson on it.:wink:


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

I have seen and read many archery history books that looks like a prototype that Mr. Allen made back in the 1960s I know I have read the story in one of my books some where I will try and look it up.. He made the bow out of what ever he had on hand so that looks as close to an Allen prototype I have ever seen have u shot this bow ????

All the best,

Cdoy


----------

